# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Обнаружен новый метод распространения трояна Zusy через файлы PowerPoint

## olejah

Киберпреступники нашли новый подход, они используют файлы PowerPoint и события mouseover, чтобы заставить пользователей выполнить на своей системе произвольный код и загрузить вредоносную программу.

Очень часто злоумышленники используют для распространения вредоносных программ специально созданные файлы Office, особенно документы Word. Обычно такие атаки основаны на социальной инженерии, и пытаются обманов заставить пользователя запустить VBA-макросы, встроенные в документ.

Однако недавно исследователи обнаружили несколько вредоносных файлов PowerPoint, которые используют события mouseover для выполнения кода PowerShell. Эти файлы с именем «order.ppsx» и «invoice.ppsx» распространяются через спам-письма с темами вроде «Заказ на поставку № 130527» или «Подтверждение».

Анализ, проведенный Ruben Daniel Dodge, показывает, что когда вредоносная презентация PowerPoint открывается, в ней отображается текст «Loading...Please wait», он является гиперссылкой.



Если пользователь наводит указатель мыши на ссылку, даже не кликнув по ней, выполняется запуск кода PowerShell. Функция защиты, которая включена по умолчанию в большинстве поддерживаемых версий Office, информирует пользователя о рисках и предлагает ему включить или отключить контент.

Если пользователь разрешает содержимому выполниться, код PowerShell связывается с доменом «cccn.nl». Далее с этого домена загружается и выполняется файл, что приводит в итоге к установке вредоносного загрузчика.

Исследователи из SentinelOne проанализировали атаку и обнаружили, что она используется для распространения нового варианта банковского трояна, получившего имена Zusy, Tinba и Tiny Banker.

«Несмотря на то, что пользователи получают предупреждения о возможной опасности, они все равно могут запустить вредоносное содержимое, так как зачастую торопятся, не вдаваясь в подробности» - говорится в блоге SentinelOne Labs.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MASHAKa

В общем не вдаваясь в подробности - есть на HDD в папке сложенные файлы DVD video, скопированные с диска.Но Все имена файлов попутаны   Без комментариев, это не я Записать на болванку представляется очень стремным...Может кто знает - есть ли такая програмулина, чтобы отсортирвала их по порядку?

----------

